# ND State DOT announces latest road closings



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*State DOT announces latest road closings*

The North Dakota Department of Transportation has opened N.D. Highway 34 from Hazelton to Napoleon, it said tonight. Interstate 94 has been reduced to one lane traffic in the eastbound lane near the Lippert interchange, approximately 10 miles west of Jamestown due to water on the road.

Interstate 94 remains closed from Bismarck to Dickinson due to snow and blowing snow causing heavy snow drifts.

A no travel advisory remains in effect for the southwest and central regions of North Dakota and the surrounding areas due to heavy snowfall and reduced visibility on the roadway. The advisory includes Rolla, Rugby, Minot, Kenmare, Bismarck and Flasher areas as well as Dickinson, Richardton, Killdeer, Beulah, Glen Ullin, Center, Underwood, Steele and the surrounding areas.

Multiple roadways continue to have water on the roadway making travel hazardous. Motorists should use extreme caution, watch for water on all area roadways, reduce speeds through water on the roadway, and be aware of rapidly changing conditions.

The following roads are closed due to water over the roadway:

* N.D. Highway 13 bridge in Wahpeton, use alternate route ND 210 bypass

* N.D. Highway 24 west of Solen

* N.D. Highway 49 from I-94 to Beulah

* U.S. Highway 83 from the South Dakota border to Interstate 94

* U.S. Highway 83 and south junction of U. S. Highway 13 at Linton

* Old N.D. Highway 10 railroad underpass near Casselton, between N.D. Highway 18 and the Lynchburg exit

* Interstate-29 southbound lane from Junction N.D. 13 near Wahpeton to Junction ND 46 near Hickson, use alternate route N.D. 46 - N.D. 18 - N.D. 13

* N.D. Highway 81 from I-29 to Minto

* Interstate-94 is closed from Oriska to Casselton. Use alternate route N.D. 32 - N.D. 46 - N.D. 18

Highways that are reduced to a single lane, but traffic still allowed:

* U.S. Highway 83 southbound lane at Coleharbor reduced to one lane, speeds reduced to 25 mph

* U.S. Highway 52 eastbound lane near Buchanan reduced to one lane

* N.D. Highway 1 south of Binford reduced to one lane

* Interstate 94 eastbound lane 10 miles west of Jamestown reduced to one lane

There is also water over the roadway, but traffic will still be allowed on:

* N.D. Highway 32 north of Oriska water over road, traffic allowed

* N.D. Highway 13 approximately 10 miles west of Wishek

* N.D. Highway 46 approximately 16 miles east of Gackle

* N.D. Highway 14 approximately 15 miles south of Anamoose

* N.D. Highway 11 east of Ashley

* N.D. Highway 81 north of Minto, local traffic only

* Interstate 94 east of Valley City has water over the westbound roadway.

Traffic is reduced to one lane and speeds are reduced to 25 mph.

Travelers should reduce speeds as conditions warrant. All travelers are encouraged to monitor road conditions, reduce traffic speeds as weather conditions occur and use caution while traveling. For road information, call 511 from any type of phone or go to the Web site: www.511.nd.gov for road and weather conditions.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*County, township roads closed in Stutsman County*

http://www.jamestownsun.com/articles/index.cfm?id=82630

Stutsman County Sheriff Dave Orr ordered all county and township roads closed today because of uncontrolled flooding of roadways and multiple road washouts.

IN a news release, Orr asked residents not to drive around barricades because culverts are being washed out or are missing. County residents working in Jamestown were asked to return home and remain there until further notice.

The release said the sheriff will give notice when the roads are safe for motorists again.

Stutsman County has received about 1.5 inches of rain since Sunday.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*Limit travel in Griggs County, sheriff's office says*

http://www.jamestownsun.com/articles/index.cfm?id=82626

*Cooperstown, ND* - The Griggs County Sheriff's Office is advising that Griggs County roads and highways are in very poor condition due to the spring flooding and current storm.

The office is recommending motorists restrict their driving to essential travel only.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*Carrington now included in no travel advisory*

http://www.jamestownsun.com/articles/index.cfm?id=82633

The North Dakota Department of Transportation has extended the no travel advisory to include Carrington, Devils Lake, Langdon and the surrounding areas due to icy road conditions and blowing snow causing heavy snow drifts and reduced visibility.

A no travel advisory is still in effect for central North Dakota including Rolla, Rugby, Minot, Bismarck, Flasher, Richardton, Bowman, Mott, Beulah, Glen Ullin, Center, Underwood and the surrounding areas.

Interstate 94 remains closed from Bismarck to Dickinson due to snow and blowing snow causing heavy snow drifts and reduced visibility.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here's some great video of what the roads look like in South Central North Dakota

go here:

http://www.jamestownsun.com/video/

click the video for "Overland flooding in Stutsman County"

At the 1:45 mark shows Highway 281 just north of Jamestown at Buchanan. Wow!

There is what you'll be dealing with if you ignore the posted warnings.

Not good. :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Folks this is really getting serious in other areas too!

Jamestown, LaMoure, Valley City, Edgeley, Carrington, Cooperstown! Wow! 



> *Rain showers changing to snow will aggravate flooding in James River Valley*
> 
> http://www.jamestownsun.com/articles/in ... ction=News
> 
> ...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*Stutsman County experiences unprecedented flood levels*
The Jamestown Sun
Published Wednesday, March 25, 2009

http://www.jamestownsun.com/articles/in ... ction=News

County commissioners heard reports of levels of flooding never seen before in Stutsman County during a special informational meeting this morning.

"There is no precedent anywhere for what we've dealt with for the last few days," said Jerry Bergquist, Stutsman County emergency manager. "Yesterday was the breaking point with a runoff of rain and snow melt that overwhelmed the drainage system."

*The situation prompted the sheriff's office to issue a ban on all but emergency vehicle travel on county and township roads effective at 1 p.m. on Tuesday. The ban is slated to remain in effect until further notice.*

Numerous roads in the county had washed out and county road crews were not able to keep assessing the damage and posting the proper signs.

The commission took no action during the meeting but directed the auditor's office to gather information from townships concerning which roads were flooded. The county road department was gathering the same information for county roads.

A meeting of county department heads is scheduled for 2 p.m. today to review that information.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*Kidder County rural travel not advised*

http://www.jamestownsun.com/articles/index.cfm?id=82721

Rural roads in Kidder County are in very poor shape and travel is not advised, Jim Albrecht, Kidder County emergency manager, said by e-mail. He said motorists who need to travel should do so with extreme caution.

Albrecht said all roads south of the Pettibone exit (No. 230) on Interstate 94 are closed.

Many roads running south on from N.D. Highway 3 going west to Steele N.D., are closed, and unfit for driving, he said.

Tappen, N.D., had flooding and the cold temperature has slowed the flooding in many parts of the county, Albrecht said.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

here is a good linnk for road closings

http://www.dot.nd.gov/roadreport/roadre ... report.asp


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I have water over my road in two places, so far its pedal to the metal and see what happens. It's mostly standing water so it shouldn't wash out, I hope. :-?


----------

